# Different kind of trip



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like a cool little kid! Great that the older guys took the time to share the experience with him….nice work.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very cool !


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's the way to do it! Hooked for life!


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Gramps said:


> That's the way to do it! Hooked for life!


You're right Gramps. He told me still plans to skip college to concentrate on his skateboard and ripstick, but now he's going include plenty of fishing time. I endorsed the plan.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

That IS what it's ALL about !!!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

It is such a rewarding experiance to take a child out for their first experiance on the water and hear them say they enjoyed it so much they would like you to take them again. Nicely done.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I have no idea what a Ripstick is !?! Man I'm only 32 and starting to feel old! Haha.

What skiff are you running? I like that layout and size.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Gramps said:


> I have no idea what a Ripstick is !?! Man I'm only 32 and starting to feel old! Haha.
> 
> What skiff are you running? I like that layout and size.


Ripstick is like a skateboard, but with just two wheels, and a rotating axis. 56 is too old to learn one, even after some prodding and two beers. Skiff's a Spear Glades X.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's cool! He'll remember that for the rest of his life.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Your spoiling him putting him on all those fish on his first time out! 

Looks like you guys had a great time! My dad and uncle got me hooked early... Let's just say its turned into a lifetime of stories and experiences..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Be a hero.... take a kid fishing. 

Here's a tip for others that might be taking a kid out for their first time on the water. If the action slows you can even allow that young angler some time with his/her hands in the live well.... Nothing like trying to catch a shrimp or bait fish with bare hands as a kid...


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Be a hero.... take a kid fishing.
> QUOTE]
> Amen - and I guarantee they want to go


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Those are my favorite kinds of trips!


----------

